# Heresy-Online Fanfic Compendium v1



## Boc

Welcome to the 

Heresy Online Fanfic Compendium​
Contained below are the complete works of any author that has posted on the Heresy Online Website, starting January 1, 2010. If an author has posted this year, then their complete list of works is available (back to the founding of the website). As of December 05, 2010, there are exactly 151 authors whose works are listed here.

They are:

Adrian
Alex
Alexos
Amoeba Bait
Andrei_dmitri
Anfo
Anubi_Gate
Arturslv
Arvelen
Azay04
Babypowder
Bane_of_kings
BlackApostleVilhelm
Blackguard
Bloodangelsfan
Bloody Mary
Bobg
Bobss
Boc
Braveheart
Broguts
Broken
Brother Arnold
Brother Azeek
Brother Edmund
CaptainBailean
Captain Ramius
Captain Sor Talgron
Chaosrider
CJay
Ckcrawford
CommissarHorn
Commissar Ploss
Concrete Hero
Dark Angel (I know you have a ton more...)
DarKnightWarlord
Davidicus 40k
Davo001
Deathbringer
Dienekes
Dînadan
Dingo1
Doelago
Dragonkingofthestars
Dusty Warrior
Emperorshand89
Eremite
Farseer Ulthris
Fiend of Slannesh
Flindo
Forkmaster
Fumble Tumble
Gally912
Gnarvok
Gothik
Greywulf
GrimzagGorwazza
Gromtooth
HarMegido
Heresy Lexicon
Holmstrom
Ignatius Hadrian
Illiadar
Initiate
Iron Angel
Ishamael
Jakkie
JDMJapan
Jeanms_247
Jezlad
Kaeim
Khorneflake
KnejaTurch
LandonCollins
Lawkeeper
Legio Custode
Lord of the Night
Lordraith
Lord Ramo
Malak Falco
Maponus
Mcmuffin
Melsaphim
Mindlessness
Minizke1
Moodswing
Mossy Toes
Necrosis
Nicolai
Nightlord92
NoirXVII
Normtheunsavoury
Nueron-Nasher
Nurseninja
Paladin
Pertwee
Phil73805
Pip
Professor Pumpkin
Quetzalcoatl
Samir_Duran
Scathainn
Scorch_II
Serpion5
Sethis
Shacklock
Shogun_Nate
Sillybee
Sir Spamalot
Smokes
Snarst
Snowy
Space Cowboy
Squeek
Ste
Svartmetall
Tau22
ThatOtherGuy
TheAllFather
TheEmperor
The Emperors Chosen
The_Inquisitor
TheJolt
Therizza
The Son of Horus
Thesteelclaw
The_Unchanged
Tioneph
Toclafane
Todeswind
Toffster
Treesnifer
Turkeyspit
Two lls
Ultra111
Unxpekted22
Vali ThunderAxe
Varakir
Vipertaja
Void_Dragon
V.Valorum
Waltzmelancholy_07
WarlordKaptainGrishnak
WarWolf88
Worldkiller
WriterMonkey
Zanrian
Zboy234
Zekk188
Zenith_of_Mind
Zwan

There are many works from established authors, as well as those that have tried their hands at fanfiction. I encourage readers to look at both those that have written several works and those that have not, to both strengthen those that strive hard to entertain the readers and to encourage those that need it.

As the latest edition to the Compendium, I have highlighted the author's who have been awarded the Seal of the Librarian in silver, both in honour and recognition of their achievements.

Whenever any of you writes a story, please post it here with a link so that I can keep the Librarium as up-to-date as possible. If you are already posted, and would like to give me a brief summary or blurb to post next to your stories to entice possible readers, feel free to PM them to me or simply reply to the thread.

If you have any concerns/feedback/questions/anything, please let me know.

Keep writing, :victory:

Boc


----------



## Boc

*A-F*

*A*
Adrian

Life from a Spider's View
Experiments
You Will Never Know Who I Am
You Will Never Know Who I Am
Warp Spider
Upon the Altar of Bones They Set Me Free
They Fly, They Burrow, We Die
The Weeper
The Twisted
Zalzasatrean, the Last Vampire – and – I Am Zalzasatrean, the Last Vampire
She Loves Me, You Know
Logan vs Alien
Listen to Me, My Son
I Think I’m Going to Stay Home Today
I am Among the Dead – and – I am Leaving the Dead
A Meeting of the Minds
A Father’s Vengeance
Ants of Terra Part I
Alex

Glory to the Foresighted
Changing Sides
Horrors in the Night - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Alexos

The Fall
Amoeba Bait

An Imperial Guard Story
Andrei_dmitri

The Varyags
Inquisitorial Story
Anfo

Fall from Grace
Anubi_Gate

Wolf Brothers
arturslv

Nowhere To Hide - An IG Novel in Progress
Commissar Raege's Adventures
Push Them Back - Sins of a Solar Empire
On the Biology of Asli
Rise and Fall
Mirra, Mirra, on Da Wall
Love Can Bloom
Arvelen

Oath of the Fallen
Azay04

Every Cloud has a Mechanical Lining

*B*
Babypowder

Alpha-Plus - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Plagueborn
Bad Badger

An Unwelcome Chill
Bane_of_Kings - User Library

Death Bay - An Inquisitorial Fanfic
Cracking the Code - An Imperial Guard Fanfic
Emperor's Elite - An Imperial Guard Fanfic
Vanquisher - A Vanquishers Novel
Heresy Online's First 40K/Doctor Who Crossover
Hold or Die - An Imperial Guard Short
Host of Angels - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Guardians of Darkness - A Raven Guard Novel - A Raven Guard Novel - Captain Mortem Kardon of the Raven Guard 4th Company Must Take Kathius from the Heretics that Hold it, alongside elements of the Imperial Guard. However, with the unexpected arrival of several warp storms, cutting of Kathius from the rest of the universe, and the apperance of a warp rift, the 4th Company and their Imperial Guard allies seem doomed. However, unexpected relief comes from a Chapter thought Long extinct - The Eternals, deemed renegade by the Imperial High Command. How they got there is a mystery, but why they were there matters more. The Eternals are a Chapter Disgraced by the Imperium, and would only fight alongside their former allies in the most direst conditions. However, these conditions are certianly dire, but Kardon thinks that the Eternals may have an alternative motive. For another force lies in the heart of Kardon, stretching back to the days of the Horus Heresy.

Can Kardon find what lies there, and will he be able to inform the rest of the Chapter of his discovery?
The Eleventh Legion
The Shadows - An Inquisitor Hakeon Novel
BlackApostleVilhelm

History of the Eighth Grand Company
A Meeting of Minds
Warriors of Iron
Blackguard

For the Daemon Emperor!
Bloodangelsfan

The Emperor's Chosen
The Emperor Be Damned
Green iz Best
Seeds of Destruction
The Letter - A tragedy
Word Bearers - A Short Story
The Town
Bloody Mary

On the Razor's Edge
The Grief
Bobg

Sagum's Friends
Aima'thaya
The Blade Falls - The Badab Crusade
Incarceration
The Eternal Curse
Bobss

Birth of an Avatar
Acid - A Fallout Based Short
Bride of Khorne - A WHF Short
Shield of the Emperor; Shield of Dorn
The Krieg Way - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
The Crimson Keeper
Boc - User Page

Nothing Left - An Imperial Guard Short, Winner of the June 2010 Read in a Rush Competition on Black Library Bolthole
Innocence Lost - A Commissariat Short, Updated 18 May
Sons of Larilla - An Imperial Guard Novel, Updated 3 July
Awakening - A Space Marine Short, Winner of the May 2010 Read in a Rush Competition on Black Library Bolthole
Lumen Imperatis - A Rainbow Warriors Short
Betrayal - A Horus Heresy Short
Submersion - An Alpha Legion Short
The Birth of Decay - A Death Guard Short
Fall from Grace - An Inquisitor's Journey, Interactive Storytelling
Vraks - The Unholy Book of Blood, on the Summoning of An'ggrath in the Vraks Campaign
Sons of Larilla - An Imperial Guard Novel, WIP
Skull Reaper - An Chaos Space Marine Novel, WIP
The Emperor Protects - An Imperial Guard Short Story and 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Braveheart

Cafe Royale
Broguts

The End of Order-A tale of heresy.
The Pleuric Chronicles- my Magnum opus, or rather a tale of war on many fronts.
The Garden Of Eden - A tale of one living an animalistic fantasy aka Furry Fantasia
Tales from a Farming County - A tale of sorrow, loss and vampires, *NOT TWILIGHT*
The Last Day - a ballad of a marauding madman
And All is Set Back To Zero - a short about betrayal in the ranks of chaos.
The Seeds of Mania - The Origin of a Madman
Broken

Hidden by Light
Brother Arnold

The Truth About the Warp
Brother Azeek

Azeek
Brother Emund

The Truth Must be Hidden - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry

*C*
CaliBeR

Servants of Mankind - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
CaptainBailean

*Under the Red Sky* -- Chapter I -- Chapter II -- Chapter III -- Chapter IV
*Killer Angels* -- Chapter I -- Chapter II -- Chapter III
Captain Ramius

Terminator
Captain Sor Talgron

The Civil War
The Seeds of Heresy
Chaosrider

Storm Spartans
Cjay

No Way to Win
Imperial Guard Short
Ckcrawford

Iron Soul - Pre-Heresy Iron Warriors Story
Iron Bends, but Steel Breaks
A Lost Legion
CommissarHorn

The 43rd Company
The Horus Heresy - A Prologue
Insanity
Catachan Crowe, Fighting Around the Galaxy
One Guardsman's War
Traitor
The Universal Bar
The Warp Bar
Warp Bar 5
Commissar Ploss - User Page

At the End of All Things - Iron Diamond Space Marines Short
Retribution - An Iron Diamond Space Marines Short
The 500 - An Iron Diamond Space Marine History/Background Article
The Silencing of Warboss Grogz - An Iron Diamond Space Marine History/Background Article
*The Ghost of Iron* - A 40K Novel - Prologue -- Chapter 1
Concrete Hero

The Roots of Betrayal - A Dark Angels Story
Waywatcher
Armoured Core - A Non GW Fiction
Psychic Trails

*D*
Dark Angel

Inquisitor's Warrant. (WIP) - Lord-Inquisitor Helios and the flamboyant Rogue Trader Lucius Strabo embark on an adventure into Tau space. Along the way they run into Tyranids, Astartes and ghosts of the past. Helios knows something about the dissapearance of Lucius's father, but will he give in to the longings of his new ally?
The Battle at Cragged Heart
Tears of Gold
The Birthing
The Raven
Eaters of Worlds
Descent into Hell
Sons of Iron
The Chronicles of Raymond the Templar
World War II: An Alternative History
Black Be the Day
Eagles High
DarKnightWarlord

Trial of Blood
Prelude to Armageddon
Davo001

*Golithia* -- Chapters 1-4 -- Chapter 5
Contact
Tyrannid Encounter
Davidicus 40K

War Tested, Emperor Approved - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
deathbringer

Revenge - Joint Story with Concrete Hero
Heart of Stone
Radical
dienekes

Eversor
The Resistance
Dînadan

A Box
Dingo1

Gorim Da Teef Smasha
Dirge Eterna

Frozen North
Only in Death
Affliction: Fall of Sanction 
Redemption
Steel Talons
Grey Ghosts
409
From the Ashes
The Unsung War
Shadow of Dawn
Oathbreaker
Doelago

The Valos 7th Drop Troops Regiment: Counter Attack
Hell's Gate
Chosen of the Emperor
The Planet of Ice
Big Mek Vaptos' Huge Gun
The Undying Foe
Bloody Damnation
Uprising
Heresies, Lies, and False Hope
After Life Ended - Or Should Have...
dragonkingofthestars

Alliance Armor
Lone Dreadnought
40k VS 2k - _Orks invade 2012 Earth, Seattle is destroyed, can the USA stop them?_
40k VS 2k - The Eastern Front - _NATO invades the ork-infested Middle East, will the new player tip the balance in Earth's favor?_
Dusty Warrior

*Age of Apostacy* -- Part One -- Part Two

*E*
Emperorshand89

Ages of Secrets
Eremite

The Dance Without End
The Prodigal Son
One More Hit
The Greater Good
Stark Truths - 2010 Fiction Competition Runner-Up

*F*
Farseer Ulthris

One Last Breath
Cries of the Damned
The Bladeweaver Saga - Part One
The Epitaph of the Void Skulls
The Darkness - A Tale of the Deathbrood
Fiend of Slannesh

'Til Death Do Us Part - A Warhammer Fantasy story
Fire starter Pyro

Bringers of Doom, Guards of Anarchy
Reap the Harvest
Flindo

Blood Lizards
Forkmaster

The Death Cards
Fumble Tumble

The Bleeding Meadows


----------



## Boc

*G-L*

*G*
Gally912

For Every Battle Honour - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Gnarvok

No Matter the Present, the Past Always Plagues
gothik

The Air Tonight - Prelude to Ancient Ties, the origins of Jubal Suncreamer, annointed of the Word Bearers.
Ancient Ties - Chapters 1 - 6 - the first story of the Jubals host, this first tale has the 47th host has to being in a renegade brother who is connected to the Dark Apostle in more ways then one.
Coming of the Gods - an unknown word bearer tells how he believes the gods came into existence.
Beginning - the first story of Mikhail Trueze, 3rd company vetren sargent of the Night Lords and a favoured son of Konrad Curze and the start of his quest to find the reincarnated soul of Night Huanter.
The Brothers
Echoes of the Past - someone is killing the scum of Galtera IX and Mikhail is drawn to this world and believes he is on the trail of the soul of long dead master, but it is not as simple as he thinks and when he meets the bounty hunter Elisabet and her friends his life will take on a new meaning of redemption.
Arrival in Glory - the opening story of my own created leigon with a missing primarch in the homebrew section, the origins of Lucian Dragos and his rise to power and his eventual meeting with his father, the emperor himself.
The Spartan Guard - the forming of the XI leigon, the Spartan Guard with a little help from Lorgar, Angron and Night Haunter.
The Spartan and the Lion - when Lucian and the Lion first met it is one that will set the future for the two legions.
By the Emperor's Command - when Lucian is summoned to met with the Ultramarines and their primarch the ultimate warrior Roboute Guilliman they war alongside their father against the Eldar and the sacrifice of two companies bond the two legions together
In Wolves We Trust - Lucian wars alongside Horus and the Lunar Wolves.
Pride - lucians sons of fifth company come to the aid of Eidolon and it is not a good first meeting for Largo who is shown how prideful the Emperors Children are and when Lucian mets Fulgrim he makes his own judgements.
Black Illusion - the spartan guards inner circle the Praetorian accompany thier primarch to Prospero and meet the great Magnus.
Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers - Lucian and Russ meet and Lucian is surprised by what he discovers.
The Wolf God
The Jeremy Kyle Brothers' Special
The Strangest Night Out
Extinction Agenda - The Emperors Hawks 4th company captain Helosian and his chosen warriors are caught up in a alternative realtiy where the dead walk and chaos wants whats causing the dead to come back to life...
Forevere Fallen - HOES #4, Turning Point Entry
Kannada - HOES #3, Betrayal Entry
Pleasure Palace - HOES #2, Thirst Entry
Greywulf

Scientia Potentia Est
Wags
You Are Astartes
Vengeance
Sturm's Spectres
GrimzagGorwazza

The Prophecy
First Blood
Life Twin Linked - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Gromtooth

A Space Marines Short

*H*
HarMegido

Warhammer 40,000: Reimagined
Heresy Lexicon

I Am Not a Heretic
Holmstrom

Vengeance at Atripus - The Return of the Knights Adamant
The First of Twelve - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry

*I*
Ignatius Hadrian

Drums
For the Emperor
Techmarine
Abaddon's Job Interview
Dark Ponderings
A Raven at Dawn
Renegade
The Drop - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Illiadar

Souls of Blood - An Inquisitorial Short
Initiate

The Half-Moon Crusaders
Little People, Big World
The Frost Angels
Index Astartes Frost Angels
False Patriots
Timothy Grange
The Tyrant of Frisia VII - The Tale of the Executioners
Seraphim
Iron Angel

The Battle for Necrid Beta
Fall of the Old Ones - In the distant past, the War in Heaven rages. Gahat-Siil, warrior and historian, and Sinnat-Val, scientist and engineer, uncover the secret to the victory of the Necrontyr over the opression of the Old Ones, and hurry to deliver this discovery to their enigmatic masters. Victory is stripped from them at every turn however, and their triumph soon turns to desperation...
Ishamael

Cognitive Gaps Regarding the Tau Xenos

*J*
jakkie

The Reaper's Return
Orks vs Necrons
JDMJapan

*The Thunderhawks of Taihou* -- Act One
JDWoogie

Berzerker - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Jeanms_247

Unleashing Daemons Upon a World
The Fall of Kabore IV - Space Marines, Chaos Marines, and Daemons
Jezlad

Furgo the Vile
40k Choose Your Own Adventure

*K*
Kaeim

For the Greatest Good! - A 40K/SG1 Crossover
khorneflake

Diary of a Chaos Spawn
Shadows of Venality
KnejaTurch

A Space Marine Short

*L*
LandonCollins

A Short Story
Lawkeeper

Homecoming
Legio Custode

The Emperor's Foresight - A Horus Heresy Story
The Brotherhood
The Mechanicum Heresy
Heresy
Fall From Grace - The First Heretic (alternate)
Lord of the Night

Night Lords 13th Company
Midnight Angels - A Poem, first Featured Fanfic
The Burning Walk
The Last Howling
The Malbede Campaign
Dead Flesh
The Eightfold Path - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Lordraith

Recruit
Lord Ramo

Knight Champions of Helios
Knights of Terra
Dread Legion
Uprising


----------



## Boc

*M-R*

*M*
Malak Falco

Clockwork Faith
Maponus

A Crime Worse Than Heresy
Mcmuffin

Descent
Melsaphim

Chapel of Faith
Imperial Guard Story
Talabheim Eagles
Mindlessness

Bound by Blood
Minizke1

Crimson Fists
Moodswing

Jabberwocky
Mossy Toes - User Page


Help Me [40k, 1k words]
Take Your Medicine! [40k, 1k words]
Doll (Gives a Kiss) [40k, 1k words]
Padre Sawbones [40k, 1k words]
Son of Nagarythe [WHF, 3k words]
Blood Tribute [WHF, 3k words]
Gehemisnacht [WHF, 2k words]
Cometh the Eagle [40k, .5k words]
Morale [40k, 1k words]
Alone [40k, .5k words]
Castigation [40k, 2k words]
The One-Eyed King [40k, 12k words]
Plaything [40k, 75k words]
Commissar Montra Alexos and his ex-fiancee, the Sanctioned Psyker Sheka Scouras, have come with the Imperial Guard to purge the heretical Hive Janendor. A darkness waits for the Imperial forces, however, and soon their psykers begin to vanish, reappearing on the other side of the lines...
Spyderweb [40k, 6k words]
Kay Vutch, her twin brother Temils, and her younger brother just want to live a quiet life in the underhive. Is that too much to ask? They get their answer when a deal goes wrong: yes, apparently.
The Mutant Child [WHF, 30k words]
Ghuto and his nephew Poc are on the run across the southern Empire, hounded by beastmen and worse. Ghuto knows that he must go to any means necessary to stop his brother, Poc's father, from getting his hands on the boy...the mutant child.
Infection - 2010 Fiction Competition Runner-Up

*N*
Necrosis

Heresy Within
Nightlord92

The Blackest Night
Nikolai

Unguarded Minds
Imperial Order
NoirXVII

Solamen Miseris Socios Habuisse Doloris
normtheunsavoury

Cult Part One
The End
Nueron-Nasher

Heresy
Nurseninja

The Zigurian Heresy

*O*

*P*
Paladin

Suffer the Alien...
Pertwee

Pavonis
Phil73805

Lone Wolf - An Imperial Guard Story
Pip

The Acerbius Anomaly
Professor Pumpkin

The Fall of Tolaris V
The Black Rage's Hold
Alone in the Dark
The Darkness Within

*Q*
Quetzalcoatl

Valerion - An Imperial Guard Novel, Complete

*R*


----------



## Boc

*S-Z*

*S*
Samir_Duran

Gue'vesa
Scathainn

Blood Calls for Blood/A Cold Day in Hell - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Scorch_II

For the Emperor - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Serpion5

Serpion: Origins
Serpion: Continuations
The First Wraith
Sethis

Crique: The Beginning - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Shacklock

Knights Illustro
The Compact of Ruination
Shogun_Nate

For The Emperor
You Don't Mess With an Arbite - A Micro Story
Unforeseen Aid - A Micro Story
Another Day in the Sump - Heresy Online 2009 Fiction Finalist
In the Name of My God - A Poem of Khorne
Imperial Prayers
Project Teaser - Samurai
Sillybee

Blood Warriors
Sir Spamalot

Shadows of Night
Smokes

Death of a Guardsman
Snarst

Attempts at Liberation
Ferga II
Raiders
Life of a Medic
Draftees
Snowy

Sons of Guilliman
13th Argonian
Space Cowboy

The Rebirth of the Warmaster
The Knight of Corrus - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Squeek

Darkness Calling - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Assault on Echo Ridge
Ste

The Dead of War - 40k Novel
Spectre
The Hunt
From the Darkness
*Raven Chronicles* -- Parts I - IV -- Part V
Field of Blood
Shadows of Liberation
As the Raven Hunts
Stalking the Shadows
Planetside
22nd ODM
Descent of the Angels
Svartmetall

Nightwatch - A Warhammer Fantasy Short
Incursion - A Death Guard Short Story

*T*
Tau22

Savin' Stuff, Da Orky Way
The Rider's Ascension
ThatOtherGuy

Voices Across the Void - A Prequel
The Unserious Adventures of Private William
Angron at the Therapist
Primarch Shenanigans
My Crappy Story
II: Darius
TheAllFather

Omnia Patris - The Legacy of the All Father
TheEmperor

Night Stalkers - Path of Destruction
The Emperors Chosen

Hold the Line!
The_Inquisitor

Just Another Day - Heresy-Online 2009 Fanfic Competition WINNER
Drugs Don't Kill People, Bounty Hunters Do
The Night Shift
Hunt for Justice
The Quaestus Questus
Planet Fall
The Prisoner - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
TheJolt

Upon the Flaming Fields - 40K, IG
Super Short
Therizza

One Shot, One Kill
The Son of Horus

Doubt
Thesteelclaw

How to Start a Waagh
The_Unchanged

A Lesson in Futility
Seven Shades
The Ferryman's Toll
Tioneph

Amens of the Hound
Sounds of Heresy
Toclafane

The Fall of Levilnor IV
Todeswind

The Circle Must be Broken
Faith, Fire, and the Force
Toffster

Liberation
Meus Officium Est Meus Fortuna
The Chanting of a Chaplain - A Poem
Prayer of a Dead Man - A Poem
Horus' Betrayal
The Cold
Desola Memoria
Treesnifer

Birth of a Living Ancestor
Two lls

Killer
Dead City
Turkeyspit

Sheep Don't Like Stones - 2010 Fiction Competition Winner

*U*
Ultra111

An Ultramarines Story
Book Project
Unxpekted22

Imperjias Krusts
Michael

*V*
Vali ThunderAxe

Wolf Born
Touch of a Devil - An Imperial Guard Novel
Varakir

A Marines Short
Vipertaja

Daemon Games
Void_Dragon

Untitled - Heresy Online 2009 Fanfic Competition Finalist
V.Valorum

Task Force Victrix

*W*
Waltzmelancholy_07

Penal Legions
Advent of the Unknown - A Warhammer 60,000 Work (Updated_
WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Crusade Hedstrom and Warband Gorthrax
The Lost Datapapyri of Grishnak
WarWolf88

Hellas of Lakonia
Worldkiller

World Eater - A squad of World Eater scouts take on several hundred humans over a bridge during the great crusade.
It Caused An Effect - HH story about Imp Army loyalists battling Lorgar's mortal soldiers over something the traitors need, or need destroyed, to win the war.
Repulsive - Secret Space Marines with the Phariah gene take on a daemon army, Grey Knights make an appearance.
Chapter Bane - World Eaters attack a newly founded space marine chapter in.
Crowd Control - Citizens of a world conquered in the great crusade rise up against the Imperial Garrison and the World Eaters come in the pacify them the only way they know how.
To Be A Knight Of Grey - Grey Knight Justicar encounters a youth with strange psychic powers and recruits him.
The Skies Over Kor IV - Marine leads mechanicum troops in a fight against chaos air platforms to pave the way for the invasion forces.
Devastator - Lone marine devastator vs. chaos warhound titan.
Commissar
Keep it Secret, Keep it Safe
Tyranid Tides
Holier Than Thou - Part One - Part Two
A Sacred Duty
The War Hounds
Dishonored
Beneath and Beyond the Eyes of God
666 - A Tale of the Scouring
WriterMonkey

Trial by Fire

*X*

*Y*

*Z*
Zanrian

MIA Presumed KIA (WIP)
zboy234

Void's Ghost
Glory of the Blood God
The Rogue Angels Mercenaries
Space Wolves - A Short Story
The Outcast
The Seven Plagues - A Nurgle Short
Dark Pilgrimage
Emperor's Crossing
Lost Soul
Crusader
Tales of Fenris
Dark Eye: Alley Wars
The Apprentice Chronicles
Soaring Angels
Lost and Silent
A Father's Love
Zekk188

Valley of Blood
Zenith_of_Mind

Invictus
Dog Brothers - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Zwan

Auxiliary - Vandemar I
The Source - Vandemar II
Last Testament - Vandemar III
High Anchor - Battlefleet Gothic


----------



## Worldkiller

So how does this work do i just ask you to file me under W or what?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Thats what we have the search function for on this forum.  Search for posts by the member in question and then narrow the search to a specific forum. quite simple really, i don't feel the need for an author index. I've toyed with the idea in the past, but i think its one of least prudent things imo. Especially when you can search for threads started by a specific member in a specific forum...

CP

but if you think you can keep up with it, i dare say try. Its one hell of a task. Since you'll be using the search function to fill in your list anyways... file away...


----------



## Boc

Haha I won't be doing that, far too lazy! (the searching through everything myself, that is)

Basically, if you want your stuff listed, post in the thread with links and I'll add it in. I will not, however, be adding in every author that has ever written anything on the forum, only the ones that are proactive by posting here with their links.

My "mental image" I guess of this is akin to a Guild Progression thread from WoW... "here's what I've done, check it out if interested."

Despite CP's giving it his "Seal of Fail," if you guys think it's a good idea and would rather look at an ordered list than search results, post away.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Don't get me wrong, its a great concept, it would be a great edition, but the time involved with a full index thread is quite momentous. but since you aren't doing that, feel free to flesh this out. I'd be more than willing to sticky it if you really get something going.

CP


EDIT: if you want to find my stuff, some of it is listed in my userpage in my sig. "The Lair of the FAN FICTION KING!"


----------



## Mossy Toes

Heh, using my work to bolster your own status, are you? :thank_you:

Why is it that I feel more than a bit of the Bolthole Librarium in this?

It looks good, but, as previously mentioned, the burden will be on you to keep it updated.

:so_happy:


----------



## Boc

Eh well the current problem is getting folks to post their links on here... maybe I need to persuade people with promises of free nudes of the beautiful Boc?


----------



## Worldkiller

Are you a woman or a man Boc?


----------



## Boc

Man. But trust me, I'm hot.

Also... if you'd post your signature (as I can only make out the first few titles) I'd finish adding your stuff. Color coded/with brief descriptions if you like.


----------



## Worldkiller

World Eater:A squad of World Eater scouts take on several hundred humans over a bridge during the great crusade.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=64681

It Caused An Effect: HH story about Imp Army loyalists battling Lorgar's mortal soldiers over something the traitors need, or need destroyed, to win the war.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=64656

Repulsive: Secret Space Marines with the Phariah gene take on a daemon army, Grey Knights make an apperance.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=65023

Chapter Bane: World Eaters attack a newly founded space marine chapter in space.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=65078

Crowd Control: Citizens of a world conquered in the great crusade rise up against the Imperial Garrison and the World Eaters come in the pacify them the only way they know how.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=65080

To Be A Knight Of Grey: Grey Knight Justicar encounters a youth with strange psychic powers and recruits him.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=65082

The Skies Over Kor IV: Marine leads mechanicum troops in a fight against chaos air platforms to pave the way for the invasion forces.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=65087

Devastator: Lone marine devastator vs. chaos warhound titan.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/...ad.php?t=65091


----------



## Boc

And updated.


----------



## Boc

Also, I'll be getting to work in earnest tomorrow, as I'm starting the first of many long days of travel.


----------



## Boc

Bump for people to post their stuff!


----------



## Worldkiller

what if we've already posted our stuff?


----------



## Broguts

B fo Broguts

The end of order-A tale of heresy.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65189

The Pleuric Chronicles- my Magnum opus, or rather a tale of war on many fronts.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48442

The Garden Of Eden - (I'm not sure this counts,) A tale of one living an animalistic fantasy aka Furry Fantasia
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60556

Tales form a farming county - A tale of sorrow, loss and vampires, NOT TWILIGHT
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64812

Do Ballads count?
the last day, a ballad of a marauding madman

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64755

Do Shorts count?

And All is Set Back To Zero - a short about betrayal in the ranks of chaos.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64039

That is all


----------



## Boc

And updated.


----------



## dark angel

Inquisitor's Warrant. (WIP)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65296

Lord-Inquisitor Helios and the flamboyant Rogue Trader Lucius Strabo embark on an adventure into Tau space. Along the way they run into Tyranids, Astartes and ghosts of the past. Helios knows something about the dissapearance of Lucius's father, but will he give in to the longings of his new ally?


----------



## Boc

Okay... got pretty much everything up to page 3 and most of all of the works of the authors who have posted in the first 3 pages as well.

C'mon people, throw me a friggin' bone here, post your stuff up!

:victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

rock on Boc, i was going to post my stuff for you but you beat me to it. lol looking good so far. 

CP


----------



## Boc

You are too slow, good sir!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> You are too slow, good sir!


oh darn :wink:

CP


----------



## Boc

Okay, it's as done as it's going to be. Thusfar, there are 100 authors listed with their complete works, and these are every writer that has done at least one work in 2010. While the pieces go back much farther, I had to have a reasonable stopping point (if someone wrote one story in 2008... I doubt they're too concerned with feedback at this point).

So, thar she be, hope you all enjoy.

Also, CP, if you could change the name of the thread to "Heresy Online Fanfic Librarium" I'd appreciate it.

Keep writing,

Boc


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Name changed. 

also another author to add to the list. one of the Heresy greats from back in the day.

Shogun_Nate:

"For the Emperor" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21618

"You don't Mess with an Arbite-Micro story" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38664

"Unforseen Aid: A Micro-story" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38660

"Another Day in the Sump" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38638 (Fiction Contest 2009 Entry/Finalist)

"In the Name of my God" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21480 a Poem of Khorne

"Imperial Prayers" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20791


----------



## Boc

And done. Fully up-to-date. I should probably stop obsessing over this and actually write something...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Void_Dragon:

"Untitled" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=41859 (Fiction Contest 2009 Finalist)

The_Inquisitor:

"Just Another Day" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=42342 (Fiction Contest 2009 WINNER)


----------



## dark angel

Umm....Sticky? It's pointless doing this if it isn't going to be stickied if I am honest, good work Boc have some rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I was getting there. lol 

stickied


----------



## dark angel

Aye, but im an impatient bastard :grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dark angel said:


> Aye, but im an impatient bastard :grin:


aye, that you are. :ireful2:

CP


----------



## Broguts

Oh DA you crazy Welshman!


----------



## Boc

Updated as of 2 July 2010.


----------



## dark angel

Broguts said:


> Oh DA you crazy Welshman!


I only now saw this. One word I have for you. Prick. :laugh: Boc: I will have a new fiction up before long for you to put in here


----------



## Boc

And I will promptly report it as spam!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> And I will promptly report it as spam!


and i will promptly laugh, ignore your claims, and post it anyways. 

CP


----------



## Boc

You are a bad man.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> You are a bad man.


all truly fair men are accused of being bad by at least half of everyone at some point. :wink:


----------



## Broguts

dark angel said:


> I only now saw this. One word I have for you. Prick. :laugh: Boc: I will have a new fiction up before long for you to put in here


i love you man... 





CP

I really do. 

Bro


----------



## Boc

Completely updated as of 8 July.


----------



## Serpion5

Haven`t visited fanfics for a while. Top idea Boc, +rep for you.

My entry looks so lonely. I`ll have to write some more.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

My Library Is Here if you wanna add it. Currently it has one WIP Doctor Who/40K crossover with a BA Short availble, blargh, can't spell, via PM. 

Great Idea, can't believe I haven't seen this thread before, rep to you sir.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07

Hey Boc... There's another author that's not here...

Dirge Eterna... HE.IS.A.VETERAN!... Sorry but I swear, his works are just epic!....

Frozen North: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=23960&highlight=Oathbreaker

Only in Death: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3699

Affliction: Fall of Sanction: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=22087

Redemption: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35489

Steel Talons: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=27528

Grey Ghosts: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34098

409: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26651

From the Ashes: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32362

The Unsung War: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28623

Shadow of Dawn: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12741


----------



## Boc

Thanks a lot for the contributions, folks. Updates have been made!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

can't forget Dirge's "Oathbreaker" http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=7563

that's a classic piece of literature right there. 

CP


----------



## Illiadar

Noticed that I was up on here! Guess i should write some more, especially considering my last work was far too short and far too incomplete...


----------



## gothik

the wolf god: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66247

new one to add to the list


----------



## gothik

The Air tonight: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65191 the origins of Jubal Suncreamer, annointed of the Word Bearers.

Ancient Ties 1-6: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=63387 the first story of the Jubals host, this first tale has the 47th host has to being in a renegade brother who is connected to the Dark Apostle in more ways then one.

coming of the gods: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64348 an unknown word bearer tells how he believes the gods came into existence.

begining: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64950 the first story of Mikhail Trueze, 3rd company vetren sargent of the Night Lords and a favoured son of Konrad Curze and the start of his quest to find the reincarnated soul of Night Huanter.

Echoes of the past: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64984 someone is killing the scum of Galtera IX and Mikhail is drawn to this world and believes he is on the trail of the soul of long dead master, but it is not as simple as he thinks and
when he meets the bounty hunter Elisabet and her friends his life will take on a new meaning of redemption.

Arrival in glory http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64994 the opening story of my own created leigon with a missing primarch in the homebrew section, the origins of Lucian Dragos and his rise to power and his eventual meeting with his father, the emperor himself.

The Spartan Guard http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65001 the forming of the XI leigon, the Spartan Guard with a little help from Lorgar, Angron and Night Haunter.

The Spartan and the Lion: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65194 when Lucian and the Lion first met it is one that will set the future for the two legions.

by the emperors command http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65196 when Lucian is summoned to met with the ultramarines and thier primarch the ultimate warrior Roboute Guilliman they war alongside thier father against the Eldar and the sacrifice of two companies bond the two leigons together,

In Wolves we trust http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65197 Lucian wars alongside Horus and the Lunar Wolves.

Pride: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65281 lucians sons of fifth company come to the aid of Eidolon and it is not a good first meeting for Largo who is shown how prideful the Emperors Children are and when Lucian mets Fulgrim he makes his own judgements.

Black Illusion http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65283 the spartan guards inner circle the Praetorian accompany thier primarch to Prospero and meet the great Magnus.

beer drinkers and hell raisers http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65873 Lucian and Russ meet and Lucian is surprised by what he discovers.

there you go Boc all for you hope this is ok.


----------



## Boc

Awesome, Gothik, thanks for that, hopefully more people will follow your example to make my life easier 

Anyways, should be completely up to date as of 12 July, if I'm in error let me know!

-Keep Writing :victory:

Boc


----------



## Broguts

Got another.


The Seeds of Mania: The origin of a madman

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68142


----------



## Boc

Completely updated as of 14 AUG 2010. If I've missed anything, post it up!

-Cheers!

Boc

Edit: My most sincere apologies regarding the lack of updates from July until now. RL has taken me by the hair and been kneeing me in the face repeatedly


----------



## Pyroriffic

Wow... this looks familiar...


----------



## Boc

Pyroriffic said:


> Wow... this looks familiar...


I haven't a clue what you're talking about, Madam Primarch :crazy:

Yeah I know this emoticon doesn't really go there, but it's awesome.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=727021 - A Raven Guard Novel - Captain Mortem Kardon of the Raven Guard 4th Company Must Take Kathius from the Heretics that Hold it, alongside elements of the Imperial Guard. However, with the unexpected arrival of several warp storms, cutting of Kathius from the rest of the universe, and the apperance of a warp rift, the 4th Company and their Imperial Guard allies seem doomed. However, unexpected relief comes from a Chapter thought Long extinct - The Eternals, deemed renegade by the Imperial High Command. How they got there is a mystery, but why they were there matters more. The Eternals are a Chapter Disgraced by the Imperium, and would only fight alongside their former allies in the most direst conditions. However, these conditions are certianly dire, but Kardon thinks that the Eternals may have an alternative motive. For another force lies in the heart of Kardon, stretching back to the days of the Horus Heresy. 

Can Kardon find what lies there, and will he be able to inform the rest of the Chapter of his discovery?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Two more short stories for my entry.

The Burning Walk: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71935

The Last Howling: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=740108#post740108

I wrote the first story because I wanted to write something, anything about the Salamanders. The second story was because I reread a bit of _Helsreach_ and I really liked ADB's small mention of the Shadow Wolves chapter and their final stand, so I decided to flesh it out.


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72564

new one for you BOC


----------



## gothik

oops its called strange night out


----------



## gothik

The Jeremy Kyle Brothers special: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73695
chat show host jeremy kyle gets more then he baragined for when Sanguinus asks for his help.


----------



## Ignatius Hadrian

Sorry, I haven't been keeping up with this like I should. Here is everything I can find of mine. Happy adding. -I-

Techmarine - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73392
Abaddon’s Job Interview - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73205
A Raven at Dawn - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69726
Renegade - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70804
Dark Ponderings - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=71178
The Drop - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=68618


----------



## Ultra111

Here is something I'm working on, not a massive amount so far, only 5,500 words, but I'm working on chapter one as we speak.


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73853 the extinction agenda. 
The Emperors Hawks 4th company captain Helosian and his chosen warriors are caught up in a alternative realtiy where the dead walk and chaos wants whats causing the dead to come back to life.....
a crossover with Resident Evil using one of the unkown founding chapter adn i have embelished the origin as of this time there does not seem to be anything on them,

one for you to post when you can BOC


----------



## Boc

First, sorry for my laxity in updating this. I'll sit down tomorrow to update the list both with what has been posted here and what has not been posted.

@ CP - would you want me to add the competition stories to this or keep them separate in the actual Comp Thread?


----------



## Serpion5

I um... forgot about this thread. I`m under 'S' for Serpion5...

Yeah, I promise this one`s way better than my last. Really! :washim:

The First Wraith

In the century following the necrontyr`s discovery of the c`tan, the war with the Old Ones has begun to shift. As an old warrior remembers a life of bloodshed and slaughter, the means to their immortality has been found. But is it truly the way forward?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> @ CP - would you want me to add the competition stories to this or keep them separate in the actual Comp Thread?


feel free to add them. just add a mention that it was a comp submission for 2010. 

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*The Shadows* - An Inquisitor Hakeon Novel


----------



## Boc

And updated for the entirety of 2010, I believe, with all active authors' previous works posted as well. As always, if I've missed you or you've written something more, let me know either via PM or by replying here and I'll try and get it updated ASAP.

So... yeah, it's up-to-date again. Wooooo


----------



## ckcrawford

Nice Work Boc, truly nice work.

Whenever you have time please put this one as well.

*A Lost Legion*

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84666


----------



## Mossy Toes

This, please:

The One-Eyed King [40k, 12k words]


----------



## Boc

Upgraded for Mossy today and Ckcrawford last week.

For anyone else that would love to save me some heartache this weekend as I pump through and update it fully for the past four months *cough* feel free to post up links to your stories here and I'll get them added right away!


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=933125&postcount=17 Forever Fallen - a turning point entry for the HOES of Boc


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=907704&postcount=15 Kannada a betrayal entry for BOCs HOES


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=877751 pleasure palace an entry for the thirst HOES


----------



## Boc

Got your three added, gothik


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Here are the names of my stories.*

I hope I am doing this right. 
1. 'You will never know who I am'
2. 'Expeiraments'
3. 'Warp Spider'
4. 'Upon the Alter of bones they set me free'
5. 'They Fly, They burrow, We Die'
6. 'The Weeper'
7. 'The Twisted'
8. 'Zalzasatrean, the last vampire and on the same post is 'I am Zalzasatrean, the last vampire'
9. 'She loves me, you know'
10. 'Logan vr Alien'
11. 'Listen to me my son'
12. 'I think I'm going to stay home today'
13. 'I am among the dead' and in the same post is 'I am leaving the dead'
14. 'A meeting of the minds'
15. 'A Fathers Vengance'
16. 'from a spiders view' 

Will these stories also be available to be clicked on under my signiture like they are for ThanOther Guy? Thank you for your work. I will read your stories and give you as much feedback as I can. Thanks again, Adrian


----------



## Boc

This will work, I can do a forum search from each title to get the link to each thread. As far as the signature like TOG's, you need to go to your User CP to change it and add whichever ones you want. There's an imbed hyperlink button (earth pic with sideways 8) that you can use to make a link with a title to click on in your sig.

@CP: it seems it has been over a year since I pposted this and now I'm unable to update... expect a PM with requested edits for the post, or if it's easier could I get permanent editing permissions for this thread? Thanks!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> This will work, I can do a forum search from each title to get the link to each thread. As far as the signature like TOG's, you need to go to your User CP to change it and add whichever ones you want. There's an imbed hyperlink button (earth pic with sideways 8) that you can use to make a link with a title to click on in your sig.
> 
> @CP: it seems it has been over a year since I pposted this and now I'm unable to update... expect a PM with requested edits for the post, or if it's easier could I get permanent editing permissions for this thread? Thanks!


yeah, you're gonna run into some problems with that... Since there is a time limit for editing posts... I can't actually give you permanent editing permissions for one single thread, as that would force me to establish you as mod for this section. Let me see what i can do to change the OP and i'll edit this with a proper what-for.

CP


----------



## Boc

Commissar Ploss said:


> as that would force me to establish you as mod for this section


And my diabolical scheme is uncovered! Haha

Once I get home I'll post up a reply that you'll be able to copy-paste into Adrian's entry in the second post.


----------



## Boc

To edit in for Adrian's entry:

You Will Never Know Who I Am
Warp Spider
Upon the Altar of Bones They Set Me Free
They Fly, They Burrow, We Die
The Weeper
The Twisted
Zalzasatrean, the Last Vampire – and – I Am Zalzasatrean, the Last Vampire
She Loves Me, You Know
Logan vs Alien
Listen to Me, My Son
I Think I’m Going to Stay Home Today
I am Among the Dead – and – I am Leaving the Dead
A Meeting of the Minds
A Father’s Vengeance
Ants of Terra Part I


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> And my diabolical scheme is uncovered! Haha
> 
> Once I get home I'll post up a reply that you'll be able to copy-paste into Adrian's entry in the second post.


ah, but it's not all ponies and applesauce, as you'd still answer to me. :spiteful:

CP


----------



## Boc

Eh it could be worse... you could be that 400 pound chick from Good Luck Chuck. I watched that the other day, I can't get the image out of my mind...


----------



## Viscount Vash

*This thread has now been replaced by a new version that can be found  HERE. *


----------

